# Handschuhe: Mit oder ohne?



## PieWombat (16. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob Ihr mit Handschuhen fahrt.

Ihr benutzt Handschuhe? Warum und welche?

Bin schon gespannt auf die Antworten.


----------



## Jierdan (16. April 2010)

Immer. Ohne Handschuhe den Lenker greifen ist doch sehr unangenehm 

Im Winter snowboardhandschuhe, im Sommer normale Protektorhandschuhe, Speci, Dakine, O'Neal, 661...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (16. April 2010)

Ebenso. Im Sommer kann ich garnicht ohne Handschuhe fahren, weil der Schweiss in den Handflächen sich auf die Griffe überträgt und dann wirds rutschig.


----------



## J.O (16. April 2010)

Immer mit, ohne fahre ich höchstens durch den Garten meine sind von Roeckl (clarino) die besten die ich bis jetzt hatte.


----------



## norman68 (16. April 2010)

Wenn du mal einen Abgang auf Schotter oder Teer ohne Handschuhe hinter dir hast stellst du sicher nicht mehr so eine Frage 

P.s.: ich fahr nur Langfingerhandschuhe egal auf was für einem Bike ich Unterwegs bin. Hab eine ganzen Schupp voll.


----------



## Lizzard (16. April 2010)

Immer, aus o. g. Gründen und weil mehrere Stunden fahren ohne einfach nicht sonderlich bequem ist.


----------



## Jogi (16. April 2010)

immer mit Handschuhen, immer lange


----------



## LB-Biker (16. April 2010)

Immer.
Ich ziehe immer so gestrickte Handschuhe an, bei geringer Geschwindigkeit( Street/Dirt)
sind die Teile ne zweite Haut, was viele vorteile bei nem Un(Um)fall hat.
Im Winter ziehe ich 8Euro Aldi Lammfellhandschuhe an, halten gut warm.


----------



## topdog1811 (16. April 2010)

bis vor kurzen bin ich noch ohne gefahren , aber seitdem ich hier etwas rumlese habe ich mir auch welche gekauft (Roeckl).

und ich muss veststellenngute entscheidung,möchte sie nicht mehr missen


----------



## LostFocus (16. April 2010)

norman68 schrieb:


> Wenn du mal einen Abgang auf Schotter oder Teer ohne Handschuhe hinter dir hast stellst du sicher nicht mehr so eine Frage
> 
> P.s.: ich fahr nur Langfingerhandschuhe egal auf was für einem Bike ich Unterwegs bin. Hab eine ganzen Schupp voll.



Hast vergessen das du min schon 30 Jahre erfahrung hast damit, weil du ja handschuh bauer bist...


----------



## Dan88 (16. April 2010)

Nur mit^^ !!
Sie schützen deine Hände ja auch wenns dich auf den Hosenboden legt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruedigerg (16. April 2010)

Natürlich immer mit Handschuhe. Im Winter/Herbst welche von Gore, im Frühling/Sommer welche von Roeckl (immer Lang).

In Erwartung auf schönes Wetter am WE.

Grüsse


----------



## Nerve77 (16. April 2010)

Immer, und dann auch lang. Im Sommerhandschuhe von Fox bzw. O`Neil. Im Winter dann von JackWolfskin.


----------



## Quator94 (16. April 2010)

Immer mit Handschuhe 

Habe mir letzten Winter Fingerfreie von Roeckl gekauft. Mit den Handschuhen hat man einfach einen viel besseren Grip und es sieht auch noch verdammt cool aus.


----------



## Outliner (16. April 2010)

was:meist kurzfingrige roeckl,aber nie ohne.
warum:weil schotter schlecht rauseitert,man nicht schwitzt bzw rutscht und durch die gelpolster sich die griffe bequemer greifen lassen.


----------



## mountain 31 (16. April 2010)

immer mit! 
war mal in den Dolomiten sehr eitel und hab wegen Angst vor weißen Händen keine getragen:    http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/209643#


----------



## Ixle (16. April 2010)

Welchen Vorteil habe Langfingerhandschuhe im Sommer? Reichen da die kurzen nicht aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildcat_1968 (16. April 2010)

die kurzen schützen halt nur die Handfläche, aber nicht die Finger.
Ich fahr' MTB nur mit Langfingerhandschuhen, Rennrad mal so mal so aber nie ohne.


----------



## Kevin N (16. April 2010)

Outliner schrieb:


> was:meist kurzfingrige roeckl,aber nie ohne.
> warum:weil schotter schlecht rauseitert,man nicht schwitzt bzw rutscht und durch die gelpolster sich die griffe bequemer greifen lassen.



dito

habe auch die kurzfingrigen roeckl mit geleinlagen


----------



## MSi (16. April 2010)

Rauf: ohne (ausser bei Minusgraden)
Runter: Mit langen, immer.

Was soll ich jetzt in der Umfrage angeben?


----------



## khaos (16. April 2010)

Auch immer.

@ Jierdan: Schönes Avatar


----------



## LostFocus (16. April 2010)

Ich bin auch im Club *MIT LANGEN*


----------



## flyingcruiser (16. April 2010)

ich fahr immer mit langen handschuhen. macht sich abflügen ins gebüsch immer besser. den namen hab ich vergessen. sind auf jeden fall welche von specialized.


----------



## rubberfresh (16. April 2010)

lange Handschuhe sind Pflicht, bei mir zumindest


----------



## xXwannabeXx (16. April 2010)

Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Handschuhen und Helm hätte,würde ich aufjedenfall zu Handschuhen greifen !

So oft wie mich die Dinger schon geschützt haben ,kann mich kein Helm schützen.
Mit den Händen/Handschuhen kann man sich immer wieder auf die Füße und somit auf die Sohle vom Boden und der Reibung weg bekommen.
Den Helm braucht man nur ,wenn man total versagt hat.

Ich habe sogar ein paar Handschuhe auf denen ein unverwechselbarer Abdruck einer SLX Bremsscheibe ist 
Da bin ich in einer links Kurve weggerutscht und unters Fahrrad geraten und konnte es gerade noch so mit der Hand und den Füßen von mir wegdrücken.


----------



## flyingcruiser (16. April 2010)

wenn ich mich aber zwischen loch in der hand und loch im kopf entscheiden müsste, würde ich trotzdem das loch in der hand nehmen


----------



## Giuliano.B (16. April 2010)

Ohne ist ein No Go. Selbst wenn ich auf die Arbeit fahre mim Rad trage ich Handschuhe ohne Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## khaos (17. April 2010)

Und sie dämpfen die Schläge ein bisschen ab. Besonders die, die noch ein bisschen Gel drin haben.


----------



## kettenknecht (17. April 2010)

Immer lang, wenn du viel durchs Unterholz heizt...

Seit kurzem sogar mal Lederhandschuhe ausprobiert auch ganz interessantes Gefühl...


----------



## Piefke (17. April 2010)

MSi schrieb:


> Rauf: ohne (ausser bei Minusgraden)
> Runter: Mit langen, immer.
> 
> Was soll ich jetzt in der Umfrage angeben?


dito


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. April 2010)

Eigentlich immer mit Handschuhen, im Gelände sowieso. Wenn ich im Sommer mal kurz in die Stadt oder zu nem Freund fahre und auf dem mal ein bisschen rumspielen will lasse ich sie weg (schon wegen des Geruchs), aber richtig angenehm ist mir das nicht.
Kann diese Mode ohne Handschuhe zu fahren, wie sich das aktuell beim DH-Nachwuchs ausbreitet, nicht verstehen. Mit 40 im Wald oder sogar auf richtig hatrem Untergrund einen Abgang auf die Hände? AUA
Nur Polster dürfen sie nicht haben. Lieber ein bisschen dünner, für mehr Lenkergefühl.


----------



## bikebikebikebik (17. April 2010)

immer mit handschuhe. Sonst tuts auch weh in den Händen beim springen. Im sommer wenn ich nicht springen gehe sondern nur normal fahre fahr ich auch mal ohne da es warm ist, grundsätzlich aber immer mit


----------



## raccoon78 (17. April 2010)

Immer mit und nur lang.
Wer einmal ohne oder mit kurzen Handschuhen durchs Gestrüp gefahren ist machts kein zweites Mal.
1 paar Fox ohne Polster
1 paar Röckle mit Polster
und heute morgen habe ich mir testweise mal noch ein paar Ergon geordert.


----------



## heifisch (17. April 2010)

Immer mit Langfingerhandschuhen! Selbst zum in die Stadt fahren ziehe ich welche an. Ich hab welche von IXS mit Protektoren an den Knöcheln.


----------



## Maunzel (18. April 2010)

Rennrad: Im Sommer ohne handschuhe .... Im Winter lang 

MTB: Immer lang wer sich ein mal mit kurzen oder ohne richtig gelegt hat weis warum


----------



## RetroRider (18. April 2010)

Maunzel schrieb:


> [...]
> MTB: Immer lang wer sich ein mal mit kurzen oder ohne richtig gelegt hat weis warum



Genau so ist es. Faxen mit dem Fahrrad werden nur mit langen Handschuhen gemacht. 
Wenn´s nicht zu heiß ist, finde ich Mechaniker-Handschuhe aus´m Berufs- oder Army-Shop am besten. Robustes Kunstleder innen, elastischer Rücken, Klettverschluss am Handgelenk. Schnickschnack wie Gel-Polster stört nur. Aber dieses d3o-Zeug hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, gibt´s da Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.nickl (18. April 2010)

Vernunft sagt: Mit!
Fahrgefühl sagt: Ohne.

Aber das kennen vielleicht ein paar:
Nach dem Kater sagt man dem Alkohol für immer ab und ein paar Tage später wird schon wieder angestoßen!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (16. Mai 2010)

Mein Fahrlehrer aus Mopped-Zeiten hat mir damals recht anschaulich erzählt, was einem ehemaligen Schüler von ihm passiert ist, als der sich mit seinem Motorrad auf der Straße lang gemacht hat - ohne Handschuhe. Ich sag nur komplette Haut von den Handrücken runtergeschliffen, Operationen, Schmerzen, Reha und der ganze Mist. Seitdem fahr ich Zweiräder grundsätzlich nur mit was an den Händen und aufm Kopf... 

Und irgendwie hab ichs mir im Laufe der Zeit angewöhnt, aufm MTB immer Langfinger zu tragen. Wenn die Hand im Sommer schon weiß bleibt, dann wenigstens auch komplett...  



















...nee, Späßle. Der wahre Grund ist einfach mehr Schutz...


----------



## Aerocell (16. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre immer mit Langfingerhandschuhen.
Meine Trojan Gloves fühlen sich dabei wie eine zweite Haut an


----------



## Strampelmann (16. Mai 2010)

Immer mit. Die SpeedStuff Airtime kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Superdünn, innen mit reissfestem Kevlar-Pad. Leider nicht ganz günstig, aber für 45 schon zu bekommen. Auch im Sommer nicht zu warm.


----------



## Daimos2003 (16. Mai 2010)

Ich fahr ohne, Gestrüpp und ein paar Kratzer haben mich noch nie gestört aber Handschuhe schon, ich hab ohne einfach ein besseres Gefühl auch wenn oben genannte Gründe wohl dagegen sprechen.


----------



## Alf65 (17. Mai 2010)

Wenns regenet zieh ich meine Handschuhe aus.
Klingt komisch, aber die Verdunstungskälte der nassen Handschuhe ist für mich schlimmer als gleich ohne zu fahren ... wenn ich weiter muß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackJ3lly (18. Mai 2010)

Immer mit Handschuhen. 

1. Safety first
2. hasse ich schwitzige hände auf nackten griffen, das ruchts zu viel.
3 beuge ich blasenbildung vor

im sommer Fox airline oder dirtpaw fürs gröbere.
im winter Roeckl ( langlauf-, Biathlonhandschuhe) warm und griffig weil neopren und innen clarino. müsst ihr mal testen, die sind echt supi.

und wie sagt mein kumpel immer.... wer ohne handschihe biked, der ***** auch ohne gummi


----------



## Baxx (19. Mai 2010)

Immer mit, immer lang, in Stadt und Gelände. Finde ich einfach angenehmer.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Mai 2010)

meist mit langfinger handschuhen, manchmal aber auch ohne.
ganz wie ich lustig bin.

was soll ich jetzt auswählen?


----------



## grothauu (20. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre mit Salewa Klettersteighanfschuhen mit Kevlareinlage. Die benutze ich auch Klettersteigen und finde Sie irgendwie angenehmer und robuster als normale Radhandschuhe. Im Winter benutze ich Skihandschuhe.
Uli


----------



## Trixi11 (21. Mai 2010)

Seit dem Winter bzw. zwei Stürzen im Winter, bei denen ich SEHR froh war um meine Handschuhe, nur noch mit. Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich nur noch nicht ganz schlüssig, ob ich die Langfinger den Sommer über durchsteh... Da bin ich noch auf der Suche nach m leichten Modell


----------



## R5D5 (21. Mai 2010)

Rauf immer ohne (auch bei -20 °C), runter bei Minusgraden mit langen Handschuhen, sonst auch immer ohne, wegen dem wesentlich besseren Grip und dem wesentlich besseren Gefühl.
Kurze Handschuhe und ähnlichen Tand besitze ich nicht.


----------



## Seader (21. Mai 2010)

oiwei lang, egal ob heiß oder kalt


----------



## bodenkontakt (21. Mai 2010)

Immer! Auch wenn´s nur der eine km zum Bäcker ist, weil der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen  Und wenn , dann lang. Kurze mag ich eher nicht so.


----------



## apoptygma (21. Mai 2010)

PieWombat schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob Ihr mit Handschuhen fahrt.
> 
> ...




Im Gelände immer! Immer lang. Bei schwer Sonne und GA flachen Touren auch mal ohne, wegen "weisser Hände" ;-)

Welche? Specialized BG!


----------



## Sealer (26. Mai 2010)

khaos schrieb:


> Und sie dämpfen die Schläge ein bisschen ab. Besonders die, die noch ein bisschen Gel drin haben.



Kann da vlt. jemand welche empfehlen, die besonders gut dämpfen/bischen mehr Gel besitzen?
Darf jetzt nach Mittelhandknochenbruch langsam wieder los radeln und meine bisherigen Handschuhe sind eher dünn und ohne Gel.

Zum Thema: Immer mit langen. Schon alleine weil ichs deutlich griffiger finde als ohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (26. Mai 2010)

Immer mit langen Handschuhen vom Krabbeltisch beim Ausverkauf, z.Z. von Fox


----------



## sub-xero (26. Mai 2010)

Nachdem es mich mal auf Schotter gelegt hat und danach meine Handflächen 2 Wochen lang nicht mehr zu gebrauchen waren, fahre ich nur noch mit Handschuhen. Außerdem ist das Greifen sicherer und angenehmer.


----------



## jastone (26. Mai 2010)

Immer mit, immer lang. Besser is das!


----------



## lioznnep (27. Mai 2010)

immer mit, weil 10m asphaltrutschen echt weh tun kann


----------



## Tang (27. Mai 2010)

Outliner schrieb:


> ....weil schotter schlecht rauseitert....



Danke, ich war beim essen -.- .

Generell immer mit, FOX Bombergloves.


----------



## ActionBarbie (27. Mai 2010)

Mit, nie mehr ohne! Ich habe einmal mit Kinn und beiden Handinnenflächen auf dem Asphalt gebremst, als ich über den Lenker bin. Das hat 1. schweineweh getan. 2. Ewig gedauert bis es ansatzweise verheilt war und 3. sieht man die Narben jetzt nach 9 Monaten immer nocht!

Aber wer sadomaso ist kann natürlich ohne fahren!


----------



## MalibuDeo (27. Mai 2010)

ich möchte meine hände noch benutzen, und wenne beim downhill mal richtig aufs maul fliegst is nix mehr mit wixxen, dann is dauergibs angesagt...


----------



## xpippenx (27. Mai 2010)

immer!!! speci fortress. da passiert nix


----------



## rhinewine (27. Mai 2010)

schon mit dem Motorrad immer nur mit Handschuhen, auf dem Rad ebenfalls - nur zum Bäcker bin ich mal ohne gefahren. Seitdem weiß ich, wie die Hände aussehen, wenn du dich lang machst.
Bisher hatte ich im Sommer nur kurze, bin aber jetzt auch auf lange umgestiegen. Weiße Hände habe ich trotzdem nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dakunk4482 (29. Mai 2010)

Servi,

also ich fahre auch nur lange seit dem ich mal eine 
schürfende Erfahrung mit kurzen nach nem Abstieg gemacht 
habe.

Greetz


----------



## player599 (29. Mai 2010)

Fox dirtpaw- ohne kleben die finger immer am griff+ ich krieg dauernd blasen!


----------



## Goa-Freak (30. Mai 2010)

ohne geht garnicht    Fahr mein leben lang mit Langen und jetzt hab ich mir dir [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00142SA8C/ref=oss_product"]O`neal Monster Fahrrad  MX DH FR Handschuhe 2010[/ame] gekauft und bin super zufrieden damit


----------



## Diesel83 (30. Mai 2010)

FÃ¼r den besseren halt trage ich Handschuhe, und zwar diese hier:

https://www.powerstar.de/catalog/index.php?cat=10102â=326


----------



## RaceKing (30. Mai 2010)

ich hatte lange keine handschuhe, dann hab mir die roeckl solar teile gekauft wegen polsterung und so. kannste vergessen! mir schlafen laufend die hände ein und mit schutz is auch nicht so viel (außerdem von wegen sonnendurchlässig ). hab mich jetzt aber schon so ans fahren mit handschuhen gewöhnt  kennt jemand ein paar GUTE handschue OHNE polsterung?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (31. Mai 2010)

Berghoch ohne - Bergrunter mit 
zur Zeit Fox Dirtpaw/Fox Sidewinder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (31. Mai 2010)

Sealer schrieb:


> Kann da vlt. jemand welche empfehlen, die besonders gut dämpfen/bischen mehr Gel besitzen?
> Darf jetzt nach Mittelhandknochenbruch langsam wieder los radeln und meine bisherigen Handschuhe sind eher dünn und ohne Gel.
> 
> Zum Thema: Immer mit langen. Schon alleine weil ichs deutlich griffiger finde als ohne.



ich kann dir die Roeckel entpfählen die Gelpolster sind bei mir nach nun 1-2 Jahren noch wie neu und haben eine sehr gute Passform gibt es auch in lang.


----------



## jackJ3lly (31. Mai 2010)

RaceKing schrieb:


> ich hatte lange keine handschuhe, dann hab mir die roeckl solar teile gekauft wegen polsterung und so. kannste vergessen! mir schlafen laufend die hände ein und mit schutz is auch nicht so viel (außerdem von wegen sonnendurchlässig ). hab mich jetzt aber schon so ans fahren mit handschuhen gewöhnt  kennt jemand ein paar GUTE handschue OHNE polsterung?




Roeckl :

http://www.roeckl.de/sports/index.html


----------



## Waldkauzz (31. Mai 2010)

Giro Xen ... ein atmungsaktiver, griffiger, stylischer langer Handschuh.


----------



## .t1mo (31. Mai 2010)

Ebenfalls mit langen Handschuhen. Einfach viel angenehmer und auch im Sommer kein rutschen an den Griffen. Vom Schutzaspekt mal ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## XAVI (1. Juni 2010)

immer mit kurzen (ausser im winter natürlich  ) denn es gibt noch genug andere möglichkeiten, sich zu verletzen -.-
benutze die specialized BG comp, sind recht leicht


----------



## sichseli (3. Juni 2010)

Mit! Besserer Grip, besserer Schutz. 
Dakine Highwire Black


----------



## Alf65 (4. Juni 2010)

Am besten passen mir die Handschuhe wenn die Finger ausgestreckt sind  also in Verlängerung der Handfläche.
Umgreife ich die Griffe schobbt und faltet sich das Material vom Handschuh am oberen Handteller wo die Finger anfangen.
Also ist dort zuviel Material dass sich beim Arbeiten an den Griffen hin-und herbewegt. Das gab jetzt schöne Blasen.
Meine Handschuhe sitzen gut passend.
Zumindest ist mir das jetzt so passiert, als ich mich fleißig an Wheelies und dergl. probiert habe und nicht nur touren-artig gefahren bin.
Kennt das jemand ?


----------



## Freerider95 (14. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch der meinung dass man immer mit handschuhen fahren soll weil man den in den handflächen schwitzt und dann kann man schon mal abrutschen und im fall eines sturzel schürft man ich in so leicht auf.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (15. Juni 2010)

Alf65 schrieb:


> Kennt das jemand ?



Jupp, merk ich jetzt ein bißchen bei meinem Alpinestars. Das Leder der Handfläche besteht nur aus einem Stück und wellt sich (zumindest bei meiner linken Hand) leicht in der Mitte der Handfläche. Anfangs hat mich das irritiert, aber mittlerweile fällt es mir gar nimmer auf oder das Material hat sich etwas "gesetzt"... 

Dämpfung ist ebenfall gleich null. Ist ja bei nur einer Lage Leder auch klar...


----------



## wilbur.walsh (15. Juni 2010)

Alf65 schrieb:


> Am besten passen mir die Handschuhe wenn die Finger ausgestreckt sind  also in Verlängerung der Handfläche.
> Umgreife ich die Griffe schobbt und faltet sich das Material vom Handschuh am oberen Handteller wo die Finger anfangen.
> Also ist dort zuviel Material dass sich beim Arbeiten an den Griffen hin-und herbewegt. Das gab jetzt schöne Blasen.
> Meine Handschuhe sitzen gut passend.
> ...



Ahhahaha, ja genau das gleiche ist mir jetzt passiert. Auch beim Wheelie üben. Mittlerweile habe ich auch eine schöne Hornhaut an den Druckstellen bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Juni 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Eigentlich immer mit Handschuhen, im Gelände sowieso. Wenn ich im Sommer mal kurz in die Stadt oder zu nem Freund fahre und auf dem mal ein bisschen rumspielen will lasse ich sie weg (schon wegen des Geruchs), aber richtig angenehm ist mir das nicht.



you made my signature...


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Juni 2010)

Hä? Ich versteh den Witz nicht?
edit: Ups, peinlich


----------



## jabali (21. Juni 2010)

Bin auch im Club "Langfinger", natürlich nur bei den Handschuhen. ;-) Besonders seit ich mal ohne Handschuhe über ne Schotterpiste gerutscht bin und die ganze Zeit meine Hände in blutigen Fetzen gesehen habe. Abbekommen habe ich dann ein paar kleinere Schrammen und Prellungen, die mich allerdings zum Fußgänger gemacht haben.  Mit Handschuhen wäre wohl nichts passiert.


----------



## Mountain_Biker (21. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich fahr auch immer mit Handschuhen und auch ausnahmslos mit langen.
Alleine des Schutzes wegen. (Dornen, etc.)

Und natürlich Halt bei Schwitzn.


Vlg


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Juni 2010)

Ich fahre immer mit Handschuhen, ohne kriege ich total schnell Blasen und da meine Hände sowieso immer total trocken sind, bleiben sie so etwas vorm Wind geschützt.
Außerdem ist's beim stürzen etw. angenehmer.
Ich trage 661 Comp Handschuhe.


----------



## m7cha (21. Juni 2010)

Rockel kurz. Auch beim Rennradln. Allein schon wenn man durch Split oder Scherben fährt ist es angenehmer den Reifen mit dem Handschuh abzustreifen als mit der Handfläche


----------



## Der Physiker (21. Juni 2010)

Bergauf ohne runter mit.


----------



## luca333 (21. Juni 2010)

immer mit - aber nur welche die die ganze Hand bedecken...


----------

